# Fun Dog Show, Tatton Park in Aid of Home Counties Shih Tzu Rescue



## Sapphire (May 22, 2009)

We're delighted to announce that the

Shih Tzu Whispers Summer 2009 Day Out
will be held at
The Tatton Country Show, Knutsford
on Saturday 29th August
In Aid of Home Counties Shih Tzu Rescue

All welcome!
Please come along and join in the fun!

For more information please visit

Shih Tzu Whispers - A Forum for Breed Enthusiasts

The Get Together is taking place in the grounds of Tatton Park
In the morning we will be having our very own 
Shih Tzu Fun Dog Show

In the afternoon there will be the Gillies Leap Fun Dog Show which is open to everyone to enter with dogs of all breeds, shapes and sizes taking part, alternatively there will be all manner of events going on around the grounds to enjoy.

Featured Attractions Include:
Falconry Village 
Ferrets 
Dog Zone 
Equestrian 
Target Field Sports 
Chainsaw Carving 
Craft Village 
Food Glorious Food 
Angling

Whispers will be holding a Raffle and hopefully have items to sell on a stall.

Proceeds from the morning Shih Tzu Show, raffle and stall will be donated to Home Counties Shih Tzu Rescue.

For more information please visit Shih Tzu Whispers - A Forum for Breed Enthusiasts​


----------



## Sapphire (May 22, 2009)

Just to add we'll be kicking off at around 10am


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I know Andy!  Sometimes work on his show  good luck!! Have fun


----------



## Sapphire (May 22, 2009)

Thanks we certainly will. Andy's been fantastic helping us organise this, we're all really looking forward to it.


----------

